# Place your bets! Pregnant or Fat



## Sweetened (Oct 25, 2015)

This is 8 year old Gardenia; got her for free with the other Nigerians I purchased as she hasnt kidded in 4 years.  For those who havent seen my other thread that speaks about her, she had a bad kidding 4 years ago, resulting in a late term abortion with the rear kid having been dead for a significant amount of time.

Anyway, in the couple weeks Ive had the girls Ive noticed them getting bigger as I have time to watch their sides go up and down with eating, learning how they look when they grow. I swear Gardenia (Granny, I call her) is getting bigger, no grain. In addition, ive noticed an udder on her as she let me feel her. She gave milk when I gave a squeeze. Also gave a little kick and scurried off. I wrote the lady I bought her from who said she hasnt had milk in her since she dried up 4 years ago. she said if she is pregnant, she drops and raises quads. 

She should be due in january, if she is pregnant, otherwise it would have had to have been an accidental through the fence breeding as there was no other opportunity.

Thoughts?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 25, 2015)

Has that udder grown since you got her? 

She looks bred to me (I will admit that I was wrong once - a long time ago, lol!)

Quads huh?  Wouldn't that be fun!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 25, 2015)

She looks pregnant but January is still a long ways off; she looks too big to be due in January.


----------



## Sweetened (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes i believe it has grown. Didnt notice it at all until the past few days.if she is due soon, she had to have been bred through a fence. I know she is at least sonewhat overweight, has carried extra pounds since the bad kidding.
The whole udder thing is whats majorly throwing me for a loop.  i tried palpating for kids but even on the big girls on their kidding dates i never managed to palpate a kid


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2015)

January kids- highly probable. The udder does look large though.

Here are my DD's 2 does due in January... 
No udders developing yet... Leah's rear leg is already bothering her... she had quads as a FF.  The other doe better not just be big... single as FF last year but they are both getting big. No feed (grain/pellets) just hay and forage only.


 
See how her leg is turning out? She has good rear legs but that nerve is bothering her already. She has nice long teats hoping to see them "plump" up this year. She dried up nicely and when milked out it is like a glove!


 
Here is the other doe. They were both bred on the same day.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 25, 2015)

I hope she is pregnant but I am not convinced that a through the fence breeding is possible. Maybe she will have quads and that is why she looks so big so early on .


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2015)

DD told me to MAKE SURE I ADD... 
She is a slender doe not all rumen and not fat. Those are babies.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 25, 2015)

I voted pregnant and hoping Gardenia's kidding goes well 

I have a few plumped up ewes that look pregnant to me , and then I noticed today that my ram looks pregnant too 

Guess I am not a good judge of these things...will have to rely on watching udders


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> and then I noticed today that my ram looks pregnant too


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 26, 2015)

BOTH lol!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't have goats, but I voted pregnant! If she is only fat, it sure is localized in one area. Crossing fingers she is pregnant!


----------



## Sweetened (Oct 26, 2015)

Lol!yes, I agree shes on the overconditioned side. Thanks for the pictures southern. I feel like i can WATCH thesegirls get bigger so fast! Gladys had triplets and I still wasnt sure she was pregnant! Daisy is pretty huge as well. Usually has trips, maybe will have quads, she ff to quads.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2015)

In case anyone is curious...last year my ram looked pregnant and I'd like to report that he had no lambs 

I tend to over condition my sheep too Sweetened...can't stand a skinny animal...know the dangers of being too fat and try to stay under that...oh...and my girls like me to not call them fat...so I just call them "fluffy"


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 26, 2015)

I vote pregnant - eternal optimist  

@bonbean01 - I had a wether look pregnant, too!  And a couple years ago, I was watching what I was sure was lamb movement in my pregnant ewes.  Then I looked over at the wether, and his side was making the same movements...


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2015)

Have seen that in the ram last year too


----------



## Sweetened (Dec 5, 2015)

A little over a month later, here she is. Thoughts? Opinion changed? Still has milk, cant tell if more or less or same.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh yeah, pregnant


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Latestarter (Dec 5, 2015)

Absolutely! lookin like twins to me!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 5, 2015)

pregnant


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 5, 2015)

yup, going with the preggers vote and January isn't that far away now.  will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd say someone is definitely renting a room.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 6, 2015)

Pregnant...and agree with Pearce Pastures


----------



## sadieml (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh, yeah.  Definitely bab*ies* in there, maybe even 3.  Okay, possibly just 2, but great for her!  So glad she seems to be healing from her nightmare a few years ago.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh yeah, she has some kids cookin' in there!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 11, 2015)

thinking 2-3


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm with @Samantha drawz on this one and breaking out the popcorn... I love guessing threads!


----------

